# Need rod built



## Guamgreek1 (Sep 19, 2016)

I am looking for a match for a penn 3500 for inshore trout and red fishing. I want a rod that can take on nice size reds yet can be cast with a flick of the wrist, as the boat is just an inshore flats boat without a lot of room when 2-3 fishermen are on it. 

Anyone making anything appropriate? I want a nice rod like the St Croix inshore mojo but with higher end guides

any builders out there


----------



## max h1 (Nov 19, 2007)

If could ever get my bench cleared off I could to one for you.


----------

